# Fungus on cherry wood



## schaydu (Mar 22, 2013)

Morning folks. I got cherry wood last march and it started to grow this fungus after I split it. Can I still use it? Also can all types of cherry wood be used as far as flowering and non flowering? Thanks in advance. 













image.jpg



__ schaydu
__ Mar 22, 2013


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 22, 2013)

Is the fungus growing on the bark?  Also, how long since it has been cut?

As long as the wood is not rotting I would say just chop off the fungus and roll with it!  

Bill


----------



## schaydu (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes it is just growing on the bark. It was cut last march as well. I was thinking the same thing as far as scraping it off. Also I'm assuming that what's growing is a fungus


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't like leaving the bark on anyway!  Cut it off and smoke with it.  Sounds like there is some moisture in the bark that is causing the fungus to grow.

Cherry is one of my favorite smoking woods - I typically use it in a 50/50 blend with hickory.  I have only used the wood from a flowering fruit tree so cannot speak on the others but would gladly give them a try!

Bill


----------



## schaydu (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks bill. I'll give the wood a whirl and see how it turns out. I've never used hickory. I got some hickory pellets I may try out with the cherry and pecan.


----------

